# Plan to import tshirts from china



## acmetrade (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hi, im planning to import t-shirts from china. Im already done in securing a cheap supplier in china. Now im in the stage of doing the right step in starting wholesale selling in the philippines. Hope somebody can help me. *

*thanks....*


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

don't you think posting same request FOUR times is a bit much???/


----------



## gunawr (Nov 22, 2010)

Acmetrade,

cheap supplier is good. However, please make sure that you can trust them. Sometimes, the samples that they gave you have different quality than the actual product. So, make sure you protect yourself (in fact, go visit them to see their production, if possible).

The concern above was the reason why I decided to manufacture my clothing line myself. It is very difficult to maintain quality, especially when working with vendors you are not familiar with.

Good luck with your endeavor. 

RayGun


----------

